# PCIe x1 Soundkarte in PCI Slot



## fighter0190 (4. Dezember 2010)

Wie der Titel schon verraten mag, möchte ich euch fragen, ob es möglich ist, eine PCIe x1 Karte in einen normalen "weißen" PCI Slot zu stecken.

Da meine GraKa 3 Slots belegt (u.a. auch den PCIe x1 Slot) habe ich nur noch diesen einen PCI Slot frei.

Grüße
fighter0190


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaube das eine PCIE Karte nur in ein PCIE Slot gesteckt werden kann, und dann ist es auch egal welchen, ob jetzt 1x, 4x, 8x oder einen 16er Slot ist da egal.
Aber auf einen "Stink" normalen PCI Slot funktioniert das glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Pikus (4. Dezember 2010)

Ganz genau. PCIe ist abwärtskompatibel, aber eben nur wenn es bei PCIe bleibt. PCI und PCIe sind nicht kompatibel


----------



## fighter0190 (4. Dezember 2010)

Ui, dass ging schnell.

Schade das es nicht klappt, aber danke euch für die Info! 

Grüße
fighter0190


----------



## iceman650 (4. Dezember 2010)

http://images.trustedreviews.com/images/article/inline/8967-box.jpg
Also wenn es dieses Board ist, dann kannst du deine PCIe-Soka sowohl in die Orangenen als auch in die schwarzen stecken. Also ginge auch der über deiner GTX480, sofern dieser noch nicht belegt ist.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Mr.Knister (4. Dezember 2010)

Die Grafikkarte solltest du nicht in einen von den Orangenen Slots stecken, da gingen nämlich meines Wissens 8 PCI-e-Lanes drauf, weil da schlicht und einfach die Hälfte der Pins fehlen.

Also den x1-Slot über der GraKa benutzen (falls möglich) oder sein lassen.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Dezember 2010)

Er sprach ja auch nicht von der Grafikkarte sondern von der Soundkarte.
Die kann man in der Tat neben den schwarzen x1 Slots auch in einem der Orangen Slots betreiben.


----------



## derP4computer (4. Dezember 2010)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> Wie der Titel schon verraten mag, möchte ich euch fragen, ob es möglich ist, eine PCIe x1 Karte in einen normalen "weißen" PCI Slot zu stecken.


Das ist doch schon wegen der baulichen Abmaße nicht möglich, oder!?


----------



## Mr.Knister (4. Dezember 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Er sprach ja auch nicht von der Grafikkarte sondern von der Soundkarte.



Meine Schuld, meine Schuld, meine große Schuld!
Bei *i-was*Ka habe ich sofort auf GraKa geschlossen, was nicht stimmte.

Selbstverständlich kann man die Soundkarte in den x16-Slot stecken!

Tut mir Leid,

K-Nister


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2010)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Das ist doch schon wegen der baulichen Abmaße nicht möglich, oder!?



Solange es kein 5V (? Die mit Trennbalken am vorderen Ende) PCI ist: Doch. PCI-E beginnt weiter hinten, als PCI und ist länger als PCI-E x1. Man kann es also machen, raucht dann aber ggf. ein bißchen. (wobei Intel tatsächlich mal ein Serverboards mit einem Slot hatte, in dem Wahlweise PCI-E x16 oder PCI-X Karten liefen. Der war dann ggf. auch zu x1 und PCI kompatibel)


----------

